# "Pedalera" analogica para guitarra electrica



## pachonchita2006 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hola, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar en este proyecto. Toco guitarra electrica, y tengo algunos pedales de efectos, el problema es que generalmente necesito que funcionen varios a la vez, y es un muy engorroso prender uno por uno, ya que hace que me demore el sonido. Existe algo llamado pedalera, que graba los sonidos de cada efecto, y los combina digitalmente, haciendo q funcionen varios a la vez, pero a mi no me gusta el sonido digital, sino el analogico de los pedales individuales. Lo que quiero hacer es una especie de conmutador, de manera que, teniendo todos los efectos prendidos, con un solo switch active solo el sonido de algunos de ellos. Habrian varios switchs, de manera q cada uno sea una configuracion de pedales distinta. No se si alguno tiene ideas de como puedo hacer esto. Estudio ing. electronica, asi que no duden en hablarme con terminos tecnicos. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 11, 2006)

puedes utilizar interruptores electronicos 
4066  cuatro interruptores
4051 un conmutador de ocho
4052 2 conmutadores estero
4053 3 conmutadores

ahora como activarlos ya no lo se 
podra funcionar con un pulsador y un 4017 y diodos.

Cada vez que pulses soñp se activaria los interruptoes que tu desees.


O algo mas complejo con una memoria ram y un contador


----------

